# all nissan car show!



## fstb13ser (Nov 9, 2004)

i got some info for those who live in southern california, theres going to be a car show for nissans ONLY! now the show is on sunday may 15 from 10:00 am to 2:00 pm quality nissan 41895 motor car parkway temecula ca 92591.

now the entry fee is 15$ per car and pre-registration is MANDATORY!
you can register atwww.zcciv.com or by mail to: zcciv 27895 diaz road, temecula ca 92590.

all years of datsun/nissan models are eligible for registration.each pre-registered entrant will receive a "goodie bag", t-shirt, dash plaque, one raffle ticket and one voting form.
the event is held by Z-car club inland valley (zcciv).

sorry for posting it here i didn't know where to put it


----------

